
Google breaks AI performance records in MLPerf using TPUv4 - asparagui
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/ai-machine-learning/google-breaks-ai-performance-records-in-mlperf-with-worlds-fastest-training-supercomputer
======
cinntaile
Under figure 1 it says "Comparisons are normalized by overall training time
regardless of system size, which ranges from 8 to 4096 chips. Taller bars are
better."

Does this really make sense? The new TPU should have lots of chips and
therefore finish training faster, which would make comparing like this kind of
pointless? Am I misunderstanding something here?

